# Post your FAVOURITE PHOTO from the poster directly above.. (A Beautiful Selection)



## droonsta (Apr 7, 2007)

The aim of this thread it make it apealing with lotsa of favourites photos...


Firstly the NEXT Poster goes through my Gallery and finds his/hers favourite (JUST ONE) and posts it in here with a IMG /IMG so that it can be seen here. Then the following Poster goes through the second POster and does the same...


So pretty much "Post your favourite picture from the poster directly above.."


Also Each Poster should provide a Link to his/her Gallery







http://www.pbase.com/droonsta



http://www.ausphotography.net.au/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=39020


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 7, 2007)

Hiya Allan, welcome to ThePhotoForum.
Nice idea ... the best place for a collection of Favourites from the Poster Above would be our Photo Themes, though, which is why I moved your first post, i.e. the whole thread, over here.

I went through your albums and see you have travelled to some wonderful countries and have seen lovely sights and I chose this as my favourite out of your collection:






Problem with me is - I haven't stored my photos in one place only where you would find a clear gallery of all my pics, so what the successive poster would need to do is click on my name to get to my profile, there click on Find all Threads Started by LaFoto and go from there through the pics I have posted to here before. Sorry about that.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 7, 2007)

Here's my favorite of yours that I have seen lately... Sorry but I haven't got the time to go through all of your 15,000+ posts .






This is the gallery that I use the most
http://flickr.com/photos/64576134@N00/


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 7, 2007)

here we go .... the one I decided for. not an easy decision tough 






... as for myself, use my www.photoscapes.eu ... or just pick anything from the posts I made on this forum (see my profile), the things i post on here are sometimes very different from my travel photography site


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 7, 2007)

this one


----------



## darich (Apr 8, 2007)

Tough choice but went with this one  -


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh my, David, it *is* hard to decide on only one, I now hope you'll be around for a second round so I can choose another from your galleries.

For the time being I have decided I like this one very much:






But there is more than just one other that I also like!!!


----------



## darich (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks LaFoto
Funny how everyone has a different favourite!!
I checked quite a few of your posts and liked this one


----------



## droonsta (Apr 8, 2007)

http://www.pbase.com/droonsta


----------



## Ockie (Apr 8, 2007)

I've only found this shot from you droonsta:





which is a pretty nice holiday photo!


----------



## auer1816 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## LaFoto (Apr 8, 2007)

Not easy with your photos, Andy, so totally not easy.

In the end (and for right now), I went for this one:






You haven't shown your aviation-photography side for so long ... but soon there will be new aviation pics, right??? Cool!


----------



## Charlsie (Apr 8, 2007)

I only got to look through a few of your threads LaFoto, but I love this one. The reflection is fantastic.






Link to my gallery is in my sig.


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 8, 2007)

^Hey, flickr's not letting me copy your images, you have them protected.
But I really like that one of the egret in flight. Great capture!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 8, 2007)

Holy Crap!!!! I love this picture... actually I loved almost all of them, but this one was my favorite (it was very hard to pick).






http://www.flickr.com/photos/64576134@N00/


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh _wow._ I'm awed; all of yours were so brilliant (especially the storm ones) that I had to post again. But the hands down winner for me was this.






I love it.


----------



## droonsta (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.pbase.com/droonsta


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/64576134@N00/


----------



## droonsta (Apr 12, 2007)

amazing!!!!

http://www.pbase.com/droonsta


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## Mainiac (Apr 12, 2007)

I love this picture.


----------



## Olympus8MP (Apr 25, 2007)

I just found this thread and I'm gonna bring it back!





(by Mainiac)

That is an awesome sunbeam capture! 

http://wdimaging.zenfolio.com   (my gallery)


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 25, 2007)

http://wdimaging.zenfolio.com/p592736524/?photo=656997968
I couldn't get the link to this picture, sadly. But it's awesome anyways. :thumbup:

(Link to my gallery is in my signature.)


----------



## morydd (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmacherry/465873936/in/set-72157594568666484

I really like this one, both for the visuals and the fact that I love Milles Bornes. By using something besides "regular" playing cards, it becomes more interesting.

My stuff is mostly at http://www.flickr.com/photos/morydd


----------



## charales (Apr 26, 2007)

I like this shot's depth:






Cheers!


----------



## jeroen (Apr 26, 2007)

By charales:


----------



## charales (Apr 28, 2007)

I like the light in this one:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 28, 2007)

i like this one





http://www.pbase.com/charales/image/73364014


----------



## darich (Apr 28, 2007)

Great reflections and a nice sky - excellent shot!


----------



## Nix (Apr 28, 2007)

i LOVE the footprints


----------



## Mainiac (Apr 28, 2007)

Really like the colors here.


----------



## darich (Apr 28, 2007)

great abstract shot


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 28, 2007)

well, hard choice


----------



## cherrymoose (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Alex_B (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Ribber (Apr 28, 2007)

*sigh* How I wish I could be there right now...

I've only recently started sharing my photos on the internet, not much here to choose from... good luck to the next poster! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ribber/


----------



## darich (Apr 29, 2007)

I like panoramic shots like this.....makes me want to get a fish eye lens!!


----------



## charales (Apr 30, 2007)

I like the light and fog in this one:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 30, 2007)

the colour is fantastic


----------



## charales (Apr 30, 2007)

You said it, fantastic colors:

http://www.hardpointphotography.fotopic.net/p38398758.html


----------



## Mohain (Apr 30, 2007)

Ahh this thread looks good for the ego  






I'm a sucker for clouds


----------



## charales (May 1, 2007)

Gorgeous colors:


----------



## orion never sets (May 12, 2007)

I adore this one.


----------



## lostprophet (May 12, 2007)

I like this


----------



## elsaspet (May 12, 2007)

Mine from LostProphet's site:


----------



## Kirst (May 14, 2007)

I just love this one. It is beautiful.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 15, 2007)

I'd go for this one myself, it seems to glow on screen better thansome of the others...






Not too much for you to select on my *flickr*, but do what you can


----------



## d1a1s1 (May 15, 2007)

Without a doubt, this one from Chris of Arabia....


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 15, 2007)

Good choice, except it's not one of mine. Curious as to how you managed to associate that with me. It's by 'julius' by the way.


----------



## nabero (May 15, 2007)




----------



## d1a1s1 (May 15, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Good choice, except it's not one of mine. Curious as to how you managed to associate that with me. It's by 'julius' by the way.



Oh no, my bad. I had searched back to some of your earlier posts and I guess I thought this one was yours.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 15, 2007)

No worries, pick another instead


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 15, 2007)

Sorry nabero, you got missed out in all that. I've gone for this one






I love the way the light is falling across the fabric (it is fabric, right?)


----------



## nabero (May 15, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Sorry nabero, you got missed out in all that. I've gone for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks  and yes...it's fabric (my bedsheets)


----------



## BoblyBill (May 26, 2007)

This my favorate of Nabero's


----------



## Peanuts (May 27, 2007)

I never had the chance to comment on thsi one, but I remember opening the thread and doing that soundless 'wow'. The painting like quality and tranquility is .... just that, quite indescribable.






Edit:  I had to change all of my recent pictures on my flickr site because of a recent 'incident' so - all of my images can be accessed on my flickr site: www.flickr.com/photos/britstaddon


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Lackoffunding (May 28, 2007)

lots to choose from


----------



## nabero (May 28, 2007)

brilliant :sillysmi:


----------



## Amper (Jun 1, 2007)

There were quite a few good choices in your blog: my final choice:






I love the effect in this one, nice secondary lens!


----------



## marthemar (Jun 1, 2007)

I love this one.


----------



## newrmdmike (Jun 1, 2007)

i like this one best.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll go with this one I think...


----------



## Peniole (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## el_shorty (Jun 6, 2007)

This one is my favorite


----------



## Pennywise (Jun 6, 2007)

I love this kind of frog:


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 6, 2007)

WOW!!!!!! This is crazy cool...


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## CalebPhotographer (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, lots and lots of great photographs on your site. =D
My favorite out of what I saw was this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mainly because Tigers are my favorite animal. 

For the next person... the link to my gallery is:
http://flickr.com/photos/calebphotographer
(to get the web address to an image, right click on it and select "copy image location")


----------



## crownlaurel (Jun 29, 2007)

I really like this one:


----------

